# How Cycles are used in the European War, 1914 artice



## fat tire trader (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello,
I found this article this morning that I think some of you would like to read.
https://archive.org/stream/bicyclingworldmo00leag#page/n69/mode/2up


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 13, 2014)

More military articlhttps://archive.org/stream/bicyclingworldmo00leag#page/n129/mode/2upes


----------

